

Google Maps - Semi Broken? - tocomment

In the past few days Google maps has been unable to recognize addresses that it used to be able to find.  Are they doing maintenance or something?  Is anyone else finding this?
======
mbrubeck
Two weeks ago they switched from a third-party data provider to maintaining
their own data for U.S. maps and directions: [http://google-
latlong.blogspot.com/2009/10/your-world-your-m...](http://google-
latlong.blogspot.com/2009/10/your-world-your-map.html)

------
davidw
If you put in 'washington' it gives you DC instead of the state. As someone
from the west coast, I've always said 'DC' for the capital and Washington for
the state.

